# Omega Electronic F300



## Seismic one (Jun 21, 2008)

I recently had aproblem with the date changer on my Omega Seamaster f300. I received the parts needed and assembled it. It was working a treat except for one small problem, after assembly and testing I noticed that the date did not align with the date window. I assumed that I had fitted it wrongly I removed the dial and noticed that the date number on the wheel was adjacent to the tooth whereas on mine the date number was between the teeth ( see pic) everything else appears to be the same except this. I assume that the dial opening on mine is slightly different to accommodate this. Has anyone come across this before and what could you suggest. When dial is fitted the window is not opposite the hand setting stem all those I have seen are level with the stem. the only other point I have noticed which is not too important is that my wheel is silver rather than a white background. Would another dial be OK.

Has anyone come across the opposite problem from me and if so an exchange may be possible.








I recently had aproblem with the date changer on my Omega Seamaster f300. I received the parts needed and assembled it. It was working a treat except for one small problem, after assembly and testing I noticed that the date did not align with the date window. I assumed that I had fitted it wrongly I removed the dial and noticed that the date number on the wheel was adjacent to the tooth whereas on mine the date number was between the teeth ( see pic) everything else appears to be the same except this. I assume that the dial opening on mine is slightly different to accommodate this. Has anyone come across this before and what could you suggest. When dial is fitted the window is not opposite the hand setting stem all those I have seen are level with the stem. the only other point I have noticed which is not too important is that my wheel is silver rather than a white background. Would another dial be OK.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Seismic one said:


> Has anyone come across this before and what could you suggest.


Yes. And on Accutrons 

I think the only cure is to fit the correct date wheel for your dial/case. The one you've fitted is for a date window at the 4 o'clock position I believe.

I've got a pile of ESA 9162 date wheel but I think they all have at least one tooth broken...but I could check.


----------



## KEITHT (Dec 2, 2007)

Paul is right.....

There are 3 different date wheels for the ESA 9162 movements, for the standard date/crown at 3, the date at 4 and crown at 3 and the date at 3 with the crown at 2........and all with ( as far as i know) the same part No....not that you can get them easily anymore....sigh.

I, like Paul, will look and see if i have the correct one...unfortunately most of mine have teeth missing as well.... :cry2:

Regards Keith


----------

